# How to delete an account?



## Terenigma (Jan 8, 2010)

I registered an old user on this forum  and registered my "main" email to that account since iv made my Terenigma account (the one i use mostly) and i want to change my email on this new account to my main email account but i cant due to the fact the other user has it registered to that and i cant seem to work out how to delete my other account

Could someone explain to me in easy to follow steps how i delete my account or direct me to a post that has the instructions i apolagise if the answer is somewhere already on this forum i did try searching and checking on my account settings but fustration in wanting to do it quickly has stopped me thoroughly looking

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Elritha (Jan 8, 2010)

As far as I'm aware an admin/moderator is the only person who can delete an account. Could you just not change the email on the other account to something else, that way freeing up the email address you want your account registered to.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 8, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> As far as I'm aware an admin/moderator is the only person who can delete an account. Could you just not change the email on the other account to something else, that way freeing up the email address you want your account registered to.




Thats a damn good idea. ill try that now

[Edit] Problem solved thanks to this surgestion. mods can delete this topic if you wish!


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 8, 2010)

Only Admins can delete user accounts
and probably the supervisors as well (since they have some Admin powers)
Normal (and Global) Moderators can't do this

But yeah, try changing the e-mail of the old account
edit: never mind that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Although you should probably tell an Admin anyway, since you're only allowed to have 1 account.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 8, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Only Admins can delete user accounts
> and probably the supervisors as well (since they have some Admin powers)
> Normal (and Global) Moderators can't do this
> 
> ...



^ the user is called "Grimace" to any mods reading this. if they need proof its me. check the ip or pm my Terenigma account i will pm one of the mods but im sure they get alot of pm's so i figure its best to explain here


----------

